# get me into smartypants theory



## bikegeek666 (Aug 6, 2012)

so i have a bunch of smartypants friends who are into talking about foucault, deleuze, etc, using more complex philosophical terms and ideas...i'm not too stupid to play along, but i don't have a foundation for this sort of discussion. i tend to express myself in far more down-to-earth, blue collar, not-pretentious-ivory-tower-bullshit ways. however, gaining some new perspectives sounds good, and not being left out/told "no, you don't get it" when i try to join in when these people get together and have their fucking philosophy bullshit sessions would be rad too. any reading suggestions to build a foundation so i can have some sort of understanding of all this fucking high-falutin' theory?


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 6, 2012)

Find a nice tree a long way away from your friends and others. Spend as much time as you can in solitude pondering why the world is how it is and why people are the way they are. You may not gain understanding of those "great" words your friends are using, but there is still much to gain without feeling left out or inadequate. I'm not sure if there is anything "new" in philosophy. New labels and variations of old philosophies, absolutely. Any new and original work in this area? Not too sure, however there must be somebody out there who differs in opinion. 

Sounds like your friends may be a little "cliquish". While it may not gain points with your friends, you can humor yourself while you go about pointing out their personal shortcomings: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personality_disorders
Sounds like they are the ones who have missed building the foundation and instead want you to feel as if it is you who have shortcomings.


----------



## japanarchist (Aug 6, 2012)

Check out some introductory texts on the subjects that interest you, intro to philosophy, intro to marx/engels, etc. Then you can move on to the more kitschy postmodernist philosophers, then you can indulge in pretension with your chums.


----------



## Noble Savage (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is a good documentary on how psychology has been used to manipulate the masses.


----------



## scatwomb (Aug 6, 2012)

I would start with some podcasts. 

This is a really good start: http://www.partiallyexaminedlife.com/

But, what Michael said is important. Self-reflection is often more important, practical and "real" than what Derrida or Bourdieu have to say.


----------



## ped (Aug 6, 2012)

Pick up a copy of Anti-oedipus: Schizophrenia and Capitalism.

It's a bit of a tough read no matter who you are but it actually is interesting. You will need a functional understanding of Marx and Freud at least though. That doc posted earlier is a nice start.

It's no different that reading quantum mechanics or whatever. You shouldn't be shocked when you read it and have to stop and scratch your head often. It takes alot of effort and practice.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Aug 10, 2012)

totallly. i just kind of figure i should either build a foundation or be prepared to read slowly and stop often to consult other books and reference materials.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Aug 10, 2012)

scatwomb said:


> I would start with some podcasts.
> 
> This is a really good start: http://www.partiallyexaminedlife.com/
> 
> But, what Michael said is important. Self-reflection is often more important, practical and "real" than what Derrida or Bourdieu have to say.


yeah, i just want to be able to join in. and i don't think my friends are trying to set it up like they're smart and i'm not, they just talk about it cuz they're into it, then i feel bad. the problem is with me, in part because i am a smart dude, i just feel like i've left one part uncultivated. anyhow, thanks for the podcast link, i like podcasts! i like hearing people talk about interesting things...


----------

